# a few foiled baits



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

the first two baits are a couple clear baits that i foiled . the next few are all homemade made from poplar hope u enjoy.jody


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

OH Man!!!! 
I'm not sure that any adjectives I could come up with will do justice....
I dream of having the time to spend in the basement devloping the skills you are showing.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Very nice ! Good work bassinjody! --------sonar.........


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Good job with the foil, Jody. Those look great. I like the greens on the first two and the profile of that one 2nd from the bottom.

Great work.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

love em! they'll definatly catch some fish!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Real works of art. Great job Jody! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Really Nice work!

MS


----------

